# Hedgehog Show - Oct 6th - Anacortes, WA



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sorry this is such short notice - I kept meaning to post about it and kept forgetting, but also I was only just able to get some concrete details. Anyway!

This doesn't seem to get a lot of advertising, so I wanted to mention it on the forum in case anyone in the area wants to attend! (I'm copy/pasting the info I got; there are a few things listed on the schedule that I'm not sure the details of, such as the various guest speakers.) I don't know what the fee is to register a hedgehog in the show, but if I find out I'll let you know!

10th Annual Hedgehog Show
October 6th, 2012
Depot Arts Center and Gallery
611 R Avenue
Anacortes, WA

7:00-9:00 Vendor Setup
9:00-11:00 Registration
10:30-11:00 Carlo Magno --MS
11:00-11:45 Dr. Mass
11:45-12:30 (?)
12:30-2:00 Lunch - Nails & Bathing Demo - Shopping
2:30-4:00 Hedgehog Show
4:00-4:30 Jr. Showmanship
4:30-5:00 Pedigrees (why you should register your hedgehogs with the IHR)

For more information contact: Carroll Meek [PM me for the phone number!]

We (Nick and myself) will be there all day - we'll be entering Anubis and Vendetta in the show, and we'll have a few other of our hedgehogs there as well to meet people. We'll be sharing a vendor table with our mentor, so we'll have a stock of bags and bucket wheels for sale also.

Anyway, hopefully some forum people in the area will be able to make an appearance! Anyone planning to go or even just thinking about it, let me know so I can keep an eye out for you! I'm easy to spot - if you see a tiny (5' tall) chick with curly red hair, it's probably me.  (Most likely I'll have a carry-bag with octopuses on it too, haha.)


----------

